# Dolan DF3



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey everyone- I'm a roadie considering going track. A buddy of mine was telling me about the Dolan DF3. I'm a borderline Clydesdale (198 lbs) so I need something strong. Been doing the fixed thing for a few weeks and seem to like mashing when I ride. Could someone give me some insight on this bike? Will it be able to handle my torque or should I consider something else? It looks sick!!


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

I havent ridden any track bikes of that intensity but on a looks standpoint Dolan DF3 looks great. Although I'm a sucker for Teschner bikes. As for the bikes handling your torque; there shouldnt be a problem as long as you have some decent quality components to match the frame.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

If you can flex either of those bikes - kudos to you. 


Thats some big bucks you're looking at for just getting into it.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

i'd think twice about being the n00b on the high dollar sick lookin bike...... just sayin


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

terbennett said:


> Been doing the fixed thing for a few weeks and seem to like mashing when I ride.


I'd seriously consider a track loaner just to see if you even like track riding. From what you say, it seems as if you have zero experience on the track, where "mashing" doesn't get it. Track is all about spinning insanely high rpms. If you take to the track like a fish to water, then yes, get that bike!


----------



## JT Kelly (Sep 23, 2012)

*Be carefull!*

I picked up one of these the other day and I love it. However as a newbie I think you need to accept that riding a bike like this to full capacity is to be taken seriously. I fyou are going to put on a high 90s ish gear you better make sure you have pedal straps because with the speed that this frame is capable of you just might kill yourself! Good luck. I'll say a prayer.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

nothing wrong with racing low grades on a nice bike, as long as you dont talk up how fast your bike is going to make you. you will be beaten in races by people riding bikes that are cheaper, more expensive, uglier, better looking, etc etc. it really means nothing, if you are not a jerk then you are not a jerk, nobody cares.

they are a good bike, you can go to the worlds/olympics with that frame. it is not going to break under you.

and the frames are pretty cheap at the moment, see them for 999GBP all over the place


----------



## JT Kelly (Sep 23, 2012)

*That's true*

Handling no matter what anyone throws at us is what it's all about. Where I live, the kids all want to be gangsters so if you pass by on a bike like this they say "I like that bike" or "I want that bike" with no appreciation of the sport, only the gangster status of stealing one. Apart from my convictions about going fast, I show these kids that it's about the work and the goals and the ability if they want to even try my bike! Anyway, being track wise, my saddle is way too high for tryouts LOL. Everybody always turns out when I ride in "the hood" but I'm going to take every possible win on the track to take it back.
Lance was a great rider. I'm sorry that envy is what brings him down. But there are so many good riders and athletes in general who suffer through that unexpected side effect of success that I hope he doesn't feel alone.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Sorry for responding so late, would you guys consider me going with something like a Felt TK2 or TK3 since I'm just beginning? Sounds like the Dolan might be too much bike for me.... at least at this point in the game.


----------

